# Ajouter ou modifier une variable d'environnement.



## Battant (18 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

*A l'intention du modérateur
*
Je ne sais pas où mettre ce sujet ni s'il a déjà été traiter dans le forum. C'est pourquoi, je demande au modérateur de le ranger.

Je veux ajouter une variable d'environnement ou modifier la variable d'environnement PATH de façon permanente. Selon une petite recherche que j'ai faite sur google à ce sujet. Il faut modifier l'un des fichiers suivant

/ect/bashrc ou /ect/profile

Je me suis donc tourner ver emacs ou vim mais les fichier semble être en lecture seule même avec sudo.

Faut-il se mettre en root via su ?

Merci pour votre aide

Salutations

Battant


----------



## ntx (18 Janvier 2012)

Ces fichiers sont réservés au système. Si ta variable ne concerne qu'un unique utilisateur, utilise les fichiers similaires qui se trouvent dans sa maison.


----------



## bompi (18 Janvier 2012)

C'est d'ailleurs plutôt _/etc/profile_ et _/etc/bashrc_.

Les fichiers dont parle *ntx* sont _~/.bashrc_, _~/.bash_profile_ et _~/.profile_, entre autres.


----------

